# innova adult dry vs solid gold wee bit



## parker (Jul 19, 2005)

Just wanted to know opinion about solid gold wee bit. Parker seems bored with Innova, he has been on that about 2 years. He is 3 yrs old and I wanted to know you guys opinion about the switch.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know about the wee bits, I feed Bonnie Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken, and she loves it. The pieces are about the size of a dime. If you plan on switching, just make sure to do it gradually so as not to upset his little tummy.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

tried lola on the wee bits but she did not like them, although she has become quite the picky eater! she is really liking wellness chicken not that it helps! fyi wee bits is higher in protein than other premium foods (28% i think?)


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex is pretty picky and he likes his food small, so Just a Wee Bit is one of his favorites! We have to switch his food periodically, I do think these guys get bored from time to time! Good luck!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I would like to hear more on these two foods from anyone that have fed them to their dogs.

I am currently looking for a good food for Mr Wookie once he is a year old or so... and Wee Bits are the ONLY tiny food I know of now. Also, Sir Micro has started to chew on his foot again so we are looking for a better food for him, to help what appears to be a food allergy. Currently he is eating Natural Balance Ultra. To make matters worse he is a picky eater.

THANKS!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I switched from Nutro Ultra (Because of staining) he is on Wellness (Chicken), I am hoping this helps him.. 

Andrea~


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I would like to hear more on these two foods from anyone that have fed them to their dogs.
> 
> I am currently looking for a good food for Mr Wookie once he is a year old or so... and Wee Bits are the ONLY tiny food I know of now. Also, Sir Micro has started to chew on his foot again so we are looking for a better food for him, to help what appears to be a food allergy. Currently he is eating Natural Balance Ultra. To make matters worse he is a picky eater.
> 
> ...



Mel,

I had Chulita on Innova Puppy Food until she was 10 months old with absoultey NO PROBLEMS. I was going to put her on Innova Adult Food since she had no problems with the puppy food but I have to drive a bit outta my way to get it and so I decided to give NB Duck and Potato a try. Then her allergy problems started. I did order on line the Adult Innova Food. I still have a brand new in the bag of it. They carry it in SMALL BITES and you should see how small they are. They are the perfect for our tiny babies. I can personally recommend Innova food and in terms of the size of the food as I said they carry it in small bites. Perfect for Mr. Wookie









Chulita is currently on Solid Gold Hund N Flocken for food allergy purposes. If I come to find out she DOES NOT have a food allergy I am going to put her right back on Innova Adult Food Small bites. 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

i feed my evie a combination of innova and wee bits and she does excellent on both. solid gold wee bit is very good in my opinion, you could always get one of the small bags for $8 to try first.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241288
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Thanks honey for the information. I will look for a sample bag of the Innova Adult Small Bites then. I have several sample bags of the Solid Gold Wee Bits now.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241672
> 
> 
> 
> ...













No problem Mel. If you like I can put some in a Zip Lock for you and mail it to you. I have a BRAND NEW BAG here at home.

PM me if you would like me to send you a little sample for Mr.Wookie and give me your address.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Noel has been on the Hound and Flocken (SG) for a while and I really like it and so does she. at first she didn't like the size of it so I broke it up for her but she slowly came around. Now she just gobbles it up.

Good luck finding a food you both like LOL







It can make your head spin.


----------

